# Help me by Ranking your frogs by noise level



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

After reading this board for a little while now I'm starting to think that I might try some Ranidae frogs so I can get more diurnal frog action. Before I look into the care and behavior of "dart frogs" I want to ask the most important question... how loud are they? Sure I can go on YouTube and listen to frog calls, but it doesn't give me a good feel for how loud they really are, just what they sound like.

So here's what I want... Rank the frogs you have or have heard personally in order by how loud they are -from most quiet to most loud- Feel free to include all frogs not just "darts" so I can get and idea of how loud they are.

Or.... If you only have experience with 1 or 2 frog species rank them 1-10 like this.

1= near silent, you can stand on the opposite side of the room and hardly hear it.
2= you can't hear it outside the room even if the door is left open.
3= you have to close the door to be unable to hear it from outside the room.
4= even with the door closed you can hear them in the hallway.
5= you can barely hear them in adjacent rooms though the walls.
6= you can hear them in in adjacent rooms.
7= you can hear them on the same floor.
8= you can hear them throughout out the house (like a smoke alarm).
9= the sound is so loud it makes it difficult to hear other things.
10= you find yourself writing " It's not a problem I already went deaf a while back, my frogs don't bother me at all *now*!".

Let the quietest frog win! "or at least the frog that doesn't make my head spin!"
Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ameerega bassleri: 5, but a pleasant sound
Ameerega pepperi: 5 (but I love the sound of their call)
Ameerega trivittata: 5, less pleasant tone than pepperi
Epipedobates anthonyi: 8 

Oophaga pumilio: 6

Ranitomeya uakarii: 1
Ranitomeya sirensis: 4-5
Ranitomeya imitator: 4-5


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't currently have all these frogs but:
D. tinc - 1
D. auratus - 2
R. vanzolini - 1
R. variabilis - 1
R. benedicta - 1
P. terribilis - 8
O. pumilio - 8

You couldn't go anywhere in my house and not hear my terribilis and pumilio.


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

Based on species I've worked with,
A. bassleri - 5/5.5
A. galactonotus - 1
D. auratus - 1
D. leucomelas - 4.5/5
D. tinctorius - 1
E. anthonyi - 8
O. pumilio - 6
P. bicolor - 5

If you'd like some tree frog rankings, here you go!
A. callidryas - 3.5
A. dacnicolor - 3.5
A. spinosa - 2.5
T. resinifictrix - 4/4.5


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

JasonE said:


> I don't currently have all these frogs but:
> D. tinc - 1
> D. auratus - 2
> R. vanzolini - 1
> ...


Your vanzolinii should be way louder than the other variabilis group frogs, the call sounds almost identical to an imitator!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

R. imitator - 5
R. flavovittata - 5
R. vanzolinii - 5
R. summersi - 1
B. orientalis - 6
A. callidryas - 3

I know you said darts only, but I added Fire Bellies and Red Eye's for some comparison.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Your vanzolinii should be way louder than the other variabilis group frogs, the call sounds almost identical to an imitator!


Honestly I couldn't remember what my vanzolini sounded like. I just remember I couldn't hear them outside of the room. And definitely not over the terribilis and pumilio. But now that you've brought it back to memory, yes they were louder.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Chris S said:


> R. imitator - 5
> R. flavovittata - 5
> R. vanzolinii - 5
> R. summersi - 1
> ...





IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Feel free to include all frogs not just "darts" so I can get and idea of how loud they are.


Never said darts only, any and all frogs would be appreciated!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

R. imitator - 5
R. vanzolinii - 5
R. sirensis - 5
R. reticulata - 1
D. leucomelas - 6

If 'loudness' has anything to do with overall tolerability (decent music sounds less loud than upstairs neighbors arguing even at the same decibel level), then knock one point off each of the first three on my list -- they sound like they're talking to each other, rather than just screaming at the world.


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Oophaga lehmanni - 7


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I’ve always tossed around the idea of getting into keeping frogs. The overall loudness of a call isn’t something that I necessarily put too much thought into purely out of oversight. I’m sure other beginners do the same. This is a super helpful thread to help guide one’s decision on which species to purse. Very helpful!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

There's another side to it, that I don't think gets talked about. The different calls, regardless of volume, sound very different and can appeal to people differently. 

I cannot stand the sound of _Epipedobates anthonyi _calls and will not ever own them again as I find the call tone grating on my ears.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> There's another side to it, that I don't think gets talked about. The different calls, regardless of volume, sound very different and can appeal to people differently.
> 
> I cannot stand the sound of _Epipedobates anthonyi _calls and will not ever own them again as I find the call tone grating on my ears.


Totally agree, I love the way my frogs sound, they make very soothing calls. Just looked up _Epipedobates anthonyi _calling... safe to say I will *NOT *be keeping them.

For completeness sake my frogs rate as...
Theloderma cortical - 4
Theloderma pictum - 3 They have a second short "anyone here" call that is a "6" but my males do it very rarely and it only goes on for a minute or two.

Feel free to keep adding frogs


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

How often do Pumilio call? Would they be disruptive to have in a room where I watch TV?

Ricky


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Imatreewaterme said:


> How often do Pumilio call? Would they be disruptive to have in a room where I watch TV?
> 
> Ricky


I'd say yes, too disruptive. My male Blue Jeans, technically Oophaga typographica now, calls practically non stop when they are breeding and tending. I've also found that loud ambient noise usually stimulates my frogs into calling. Vacuuming, playing music, dogs barking, practically any somewhat distant noise gets them going.

My ranking for the species I have experience with:

O. typographica/pumilio - 6
O. histrionica - 4
D. tinctorius - 1
R. variabilis - 1


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

mikestra said:


> I'd say yes, too disruptive. My male Blue Jeans, technically Oophaga typographica now, calls practically non stop when they are breeding and tending. I've also found that loud ambient noise usually stimulates my frogs into calling. Vacuuming, playing music, dogs barking, practically any somewhat distant noise gets them going.
> 
> My ranking for the species I have experience with:
> 
> ...


Do you think someone downstairs from the room the Pumilio is in would be able to hear them?

Ricky


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

To add a couple that aren't on the list so far:

A. quinquevittatus - 1
O. granulifera - 8 (these are the loudest frogs in my collection, and I find it to be a bit of a harsh call compared to some of the more melodious and loud ones like Leucs and Terribs)
R. fantastica - 1 
M. aurantiaca - 5

Mark


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

From what I've worked with recently:

R. Imitator - 5 (will call at night too)
R. Uakarii - 1 or 2 (day only)
R. Amazonica - 1 or 2 (day only)


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Do you think someone downstairs from the room the Pumilio is in would be able to hear them?
> 
> Ricky


Depends. I can hear mine through the floor directly above my frog room. My basement ceiling isn't finished though.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

My experiences with the species I kept so far. First three are during the night, so especially the reed frogs are not recommended anywhere near bedrooms! Their calls sound very different which makes the hearing experience different but they are both so loud it is nearly impossible to hear anything else next to their tanks when they are calling. There's a reason that Hyperolius marmoratus is considered the loudest frog for its size.

Afrixalus dorsalis - 9; I measured their call next to their tank, maxing out at around 75-80db.
Hyperolius marmoratus - 9; measured their call next to the tank, maxing out at 85db.
Theloderma corticale - 4; very pleasant hooting sound.
Mantella baroni - 5; clicking sound so it carries further but it isn't annoying.
Mantella nigricans - 4; similar clicking sound as M. baroni but slightly more "dull" sounding.
Dendrobates auratus - 1; if you know how they sound you hear it more clearly.
Epipedobates anthonyi - 7; I think most people in the frog hobby have heard these somewhere


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

mikestra said:


> I'd say yes, too disruptive. My male Blue Jeans, technically Oophaga typographica now, calls practically non stop when they are breeding and tending.


I don't believe this is widely accepted, so "technically" may not be the right word here. There are some sellers who call it this, and I believe a lot of Europe still may refer to them in this way, but I'm not sure there is much scientific baseline evidence to support it as its own species. This dates back 10+ years, so is not anything recent. If you have some recent literature, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

This thread is starting to scare me. I wanted to get some Pumilio Bastis, but if they ruin movie night that would be no good.

Are Histrionicas noticeable quieter? I have heard they are much more difficult to keep.

Ricky


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I don't believe this is widely accepted, so "technically" may not be the right word here. There are some sellers who call it this, and I believe a lot of Europe still may refer to them in this way, but I'm not sure there is much scientific baseline evidence to support it as its own species. This dates back 10+ years, so is not anything recent. If you have some recent literature, I'd love to see it.


I'd actually love to see some literature on it as well. I constantly go back and forth. A better choice of word is "arguably." I'm claiming typographica as that's what they were sold to me as, however I've seen the seller list them both ways. Same WC Nicaraguan Blue Jeans. The seller is quite reputable as well, with a long history of activity here. Anyways, I'd hate to steer this thread off topic.



Imatreewaterme said:


> Are Histrionicas noticeable quieter? I have heard they are much more difficult to keep.


My male Bullseye histo is way quieter than my male Blue Jeans. I've been told he's soft spoken though. I'd love to see what other people have to say on histos as I have no idea if there is any variation across morphs or if my particular male is relatively quiet. As far as care, I wouldn't say they are any more difficult to keep than pumilio. Maybe to breed, but I'm only beginning to see some courtship out of my pair. So my experience is limited there. Much more expensive doesn't necessarily equal harder to keep.


----------



## reefnviv7 (12 mo ago)

I don't think anyone has mentioned that the tank and setup will make a difference. My vivarium is a 1/2" acrylic tank with acrylic lids and a hood over it. It makes quite a difference when the lids are off and hood is open then when everything is closed up. So I think depending on your setup it could make a difference in volumes of calls.

That said my male Blue Jean is a noisy little guy and I can hear him from pretty much anywhere in the house if it's quiet and he's excited. Though, I personally don't find the sound annoying to me and he only calls during the photoperiod and rarely 10-15mins before/after.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Theloderma stellatum - 3 quieter than cortical and pictum

Just adding another frog I might turn this thread into a spread sheet. Feel free to keep adding frogs!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Are Histrionicas noticeable quieter? I have heard they are much more difficult to keep.


Depends on the histrionica male. I have a redhead and a solanensis that are the loudest (dart)frogs I have ever heard and easily louder than my blue jeans males.

As for difficulty, in my opinion, if you successfully raised pumilio and if you provide the right tank and husbandry, you should be able to raise histrionica. BUT I have seen enormous differencies in quality when buying young frogs from (some wannabe) breeders. Some are very nice and others I would not touch/buy. In my opinion the husbandry applied the first few months will make the difference later on and might explain why some folks have successes and other don't and why some say that histos are way more complicated

Just my 5 cents, have a nice day!


----------

